# toro 2450e review



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

this was the second toro snowblower i purchases. i got this new from h & r hardware in lavonia, mi back in 2000 for just over $700. it has been a very good and dependable snowblower in the time that have had it. the scraper and belt are original and the blades have been changed twice.i have used it in all kinds of snow so if you are looking for a single stage take a look at a toro 2450


----------

